# plant question



## critergal (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi I am about 10minutes new to this site and not sure how or where I post things, so please bear with me. I am wondering what carpet type plants are there for low light tanks. also about star grass is it low ,med or high light? I would like low light,relativly fast growing plants . plants that I can pack around maybe my drift wood yet beable to see some of the sand bottom. Am I asking for the world here lol hope some one can help me out thank you so much


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

Mosses are probably the best choice for fast growing in low light. You could probably attach them to the base of the wood to create a similar effect.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! I've moved your thread to a forum where more people will see it.

For low light plants, go to the Plant Finder, look for Lighting, select "low" from the drop-down menu, and click on Go. You will see photos and names of good low light plants, and see more information by clicking on any photo.


----------



## critergal (Feb 6, 2014)

thank you michael for moving my post to the correct place here on apc and also for directing me to the right area as to how to find the correct plants for lighting. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey critergal, welcome to APC!



critergal said:


> I am wondering what carpet type plants are there for low light tanks.


Carpeting plants for low light tanks would be things like Marsilea quadrifolia, most mosses, Subwassertang, Staurogyne repens if you have medium-low light. Sagittaria subulata would probably also do alright.



critergal said:


> also about star grass is it low ,med or high light?


Star grass (heteranthera zosterifolia) is a fairly light demanding plant. I've grown it in medium lighting before, but it definitely prefers high light. I don't think it would work in low light.



critergal said:


> I would like low light, relatively fast growing plants. Plants that I can pack around maybe my drift wood yet be able to see some of the sand bottom.


I'd go with Ludwigia repens, Rotala rotundifolia, Bacopa australis, Hygrophila polysperma. They can all take low light conditions, though they do prefer medium or more lighting. They also grow fairly quickly since they are stem plants. If you want to plant things on the drift wood, your best bets are anubias nana, Java fern, mosses, and Subwassertang.

If you can't find the location Michael mentioned it is here: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php

Note, that not all low light plants that you can use are listed there. I think the list needs to be updated.


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

Lilaeopsis mauritiana is a pretty good low-light carpet plant. It looks like hairgrass and reproduces relatively quickly by runners. 

You'll learn a lot by searching this forum; but try to double-check everything you read. It's easy to get misinformed.


----------



## aqualife (Jan 9, 2015)

green plants-low light(most)
red plants-strong light


----------

